
Apple Plug - sergiotapia
http://appleplugs.com/?utm=source
======
josteink
I like how this parody site uses the exact same arguments as those actually
claiming this is a good idea.

Personally i think removing the jack is like a real life iWheel[1]. Time will
tell.

[1] [http://www.theonion.com/video/apple-introduces-
revolutionary...](http://www.theonion.com/video/apple-introduces-
revolutionary-new-laptop-with-no--14299)

------
anilgulecha
The animated image at the end is genius!

------
gorbachev
Needs more courage.

------
SSLy
This has the dupe flag. Where's the duped story?

~~~
trav4225
there's one here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12446912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12446912)

~~~
SSLy
Thanks, i must have missed it.

------
AtheistOfFail
BUY button is broken.

Which one of you geniuses forgot to fill the href for it?

------
zatkin
Is it legal to have their logo and brand next to a product that they don't
make?

It is still funny, nonetheless.

~~~
aioprisan
It is, protected under the fair use laws as a parody.

------
gchokov
A bunch of dudes looking for attention. SKIP.

~~~
gchokov
You might downvote me all day long, but this doesn't change facts. Drama
queens.

~~~
pritambaral
> looking for attention

You say that like it's a bad thing.

> You might downvote me all day long, but this doesn't change facts. Drama
> queens.

Now now, name calling is a bad thing.

